# Αναζητείται παιδική λογοτεχνία



## SBE (Sep 24, 2014)

Το καλοκαίρι που ήμουνα στην Ελλάδα η εντεκάχρονη ανηψιά μου είδε στο Κιντλ την οθόνη με τον Μαρκ Τουέιν και ρώτησε ποιος είναι αυτός. Της είπα ο συγγραφέας του Τομ Σόγιερ και με ρώτησε τι είναι αυτό. 
Πέρα από την πρώτη απογοήτευση, γιατί εγώ στην ηλικία της είχα διαβάσει όλες τις εκδόσεις Άγκυρα και όλο τον Ιούλιο Βερν που είχαν τα βιβλιοπωλεία των Πατρών, σκέφτηκα ότι α, νά ιδέες για δώρα. Δεν ήξερα όμως ότι εκεί έξω είναι χάος. Διότι κοιτάζω π.χ. στην Πρωτοπορία τι έχει από Βερν π.χ. και βλέπω πεντακόσεις εκδόσεις το κάθε έργο. 
Οπότε είπα να ρωτήσω τη Λεξιλογία για προτάσεις. Προς τα πού να κοιτάξω;

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει πάντα η σκέψη ότι ίσως απλά να πρέπει να τα ξεχάσω όλα αυτά και να της πάρω το Χάρι Πότερ και τη Νάρνια, γιατί με αυτά ασχολείται η νεολαία σήμερα, αλλά γιατί να στερηθεί το παιδί τον Ευτυχισμένο πρίγκιπα ή τον Τρελλαντώνη; Και γιατί να μην ξέρει για τι μιλάμε όταν κάνουμε αναφορές στη λογοτεχνία; Και όχι, δεν αρκεί το σινεμά, γιατί όλα έχουν ντισνεοποιηθεί.


----------



## Themis (Sep 25, 2014)

Η συμβουλή μου είναι να της πάρεις τα δίτομα Διηγήματα του Μαρκ Τουέν των εκδόσεων Γράμματα. Είναι απίστευτα πνευματώδη και διασκεδαστικά. Χάρι Πότερ και Νάρνια δεν χρειάζεται να της πάρεις εσύ, ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή θα τα διαβάσει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2014)

Για παιδική λογοτεχνία προσωπικά μου αρέσει η σειρά των Ερευνητών· π.χ. Τομ Σόγιερ εδώ: http://www.erevnites.gr/greek/productitem.aspx?id=122
Η πρωτότυπη (γαλλική) έκδοση είναι αυτή: http://www.amazon.fr/Les-Aventures-Sawyer-Mark-Twain/dp/2070583015 αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχει "look inside" — και, πίστεψέ με, στην εν λόγω σειρά αξίζει και με το παραπάνω.
Βέβαια στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο της σειράς διάλεξαν μάλλον το χειρότερο εξώφυλλο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2014)

Πάρε της Κίρα Σίνου. Συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα το _Στη χώρα των μαμούθ_.

Τα παρακάτω είναι για παιδιά ίσως λίίίίγο μικρότερα, αλλά θα τα διαβάσει με απόλαυση αν δεν τα γνωρίζει ήδη.

Από Μίχαελ Έντε το _Ο Τζιμ Κουμπής και ο μηχανοδηγός Λουκάς_ καθώς και το _Ο Τζιμ Κουμπής και το Άγριο 13_. Η _Μόμο_ είναι αρκετά καλή, αλλά η _Ατελείωτη Ιστορία_ είναι τόσο ατελείωτη που κοιμάσαι από τη νύστα (πάντως δεν έχει άλλο ψεγάδι).

_Ο Τσάρλι και το εργοστάσιο σοκολάτας_ είναι πολύ καλός, άντε και ο_ Μεγάλος γυάλινος ανελκυστήρας_, αλλά από Ρόαλντ Νταλ τίποτε άλλο: παραείναι αρρωστημένος, κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Ο _Μικρός Νικόλας_ του Ρενέ Γκοσινί είναι must για παιδιά όλων των ηλικιών, η σειρά έχει πεντ' έξι βιβλία.

Και φυσικά η _Πίπη Φακιδομύτη_, και πάλι για μικρότερα παιδιά, αλλά πάντα διασκεδαστική.

Τον _Τομ Σόγερ_ δεν τον θεωρώ παιδικό ανάγνωσμα, μάλλον προς το εφηβικό μου κάνει. Το ίδιο και οι _Θαλασσόλυκοι _και άλλα τέτοια. Κάτι πρίγκηπες και φτωχούς και μικρούς λόρδους τα αντιπαθώ τελείως: θεωρώ ότι ίσως έχει κάποιο νόημα να τα γνωρίσει κανείς για να έχει μια γενική λογοτεχνική παιδεία, αλλά ας τα γνωρίσει όταν θα είναι ενήλικας, αν θέλει. Το ότι κάποτε αυτά θεωρούνταν παιδικά ή το ότι οι κεντρικοί ήρωες είναι παιδιά ή έφηβοι για μένα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και κατάλληλα για τα σημερινά παιδιά ή για οποιαδήποτε παιδιά. 

Γενικά τα κλασσικά παιδικά μόνο παιδικά δεν είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ο Ιούλιος Βερν σίγουρα δεν είναι διόλου παιδικός, μεγαλίστικος τελείως είναι. Για όλα αυτά, από δεκατριών χρονών και πάνω κάτι μπορεί να γίνει, νωρίτερα εγώ δεν θα τα έδινα: και έχουν σκηνές και περιστατικά που εγώ τα θεωρώ σκληρά για τα σημερινά παιδιά (πεθαμένους, κρεμασμένους, φαντάσματα, σωματικές τιμωρίες, έτσι πρόχειρα που σκέφτομαι) και δεν θα μπορέσει να τα καταλάβει και να τα εκτιμήσει πλήρως. 

Η κόρη μου είναι ακριβώς 11 χρονών. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Για πιο μικρά έχουμε και τη μικρότερη αδερφούλα που διαβάζει πολύ περισσότερο.
Απλά τα βιβλία που έχει διαβάσει απ'ο,τι κατάλαβα μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα, και σοκαρίστηκα. 
Εγώ από τη β' δημοτικού παράτησα τα βιβλία με εικόνες και στα 11-12 τα καλοκαίρια διάβαζα από τη βιβλιοθήκη των διπλανών μας, που μας είχαν αφήσει τα κλειδιά για να τους ποτίζουμε τα λουλούδια. Τώρα θα μου πεις τι κατάλαβα από την Άννα Καρένινα στη δευτέρα γυμνασίου; Ή από τα Ανεμοδαρμένα Ύψη; Ε, ό,τι κατάλαβα. Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει αρκετός χρόνος για να διαβάσει κανείς τα πάντα και ό,τι και να διαβάσεις, μετά από 10 χρόνια σου έχει μείνει μόνο μια γενική ιδέα.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τους άγγλους παιδικούς συγγραφείς δεν τους έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση. Μάλιστα τον Νταλ ούτε που τον ήξερα όταν πρωτοήρθα στο ΗΒ. Άλλωστε όλος ο κόσμος είναι δικός μας, γιατί να περιοριστούμε σε μία χώρα; Τα εγγλεζάκια που διαβάζουν μόνο Άγγλους (ούτε αμερικανούς καν), τα έχετε δει τι τούβλα είναι; 

ΥΓ Για την έλλειψη αναγνωσμάτων οι γονείς φταίνε βεβαίως. Όχι η μικρή. Της έκανα δώρο το Πειραχτήρι των Μαθηματικών, πιστεύοντας ότι θα μου το φέρει καπέλο και διαπίστωσα ότι το διαβάζει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Για παιδική λογοτεχνία προσωπικά μου αρέσει η σειρά των Ερευνητών· π.χ. Τομ Σόγιερ εδώ: http://www.erevnites.gr/greek/productitem.aspx?id=122


Ενδιαφέρουσα συλλογή. Έχουν κάπου 56 τίτλους σε τρεις σελίδες:
http://www.erevnites.gr/greek/productlist.aspx?ka=506&il=-1&sec=101&ser=-1

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν δίνουν δείγμα του κάθε βιβλίου. Βρήκα ένα μόνο στην τύχη:
http://www.erevnites.gr/greek/productitem.aspx?id=530

(Πατάς το «Ξεφυλλίστε το βιβλίο». Λίγα τέτοια: https://www.google.gr/search?q="Ξεφυλλίστε+το+βιβλίο"+site:http://www.erevnites.gr/ )


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2014)

E, λοιπόν, με βλέπω να αγοράζω κάτι από αυτές τις εκδόσεις. Αν είναι να μάθουν και τίποτα και να μην τρομάξουν με την έλλειψη εικόνας.


----------



## Lina (Sep 26, 2014)

Τριβιζάς, υπέροχος. Τα παιδιά τον λατρεύουν. Σουρεαλιστικές συζεύξεις, χιούμορ, γλυκύτητα, καταπληκτική γλώσσα. Για την ηλικία της ανηψιάς σου, Τα μαγικά μαξιλάρια.

Χρήσιμο και αυτό το μπλογκ: http://paidiki-logotexnia.blogspot.gr/

Υπέροχο το Ιστορίες αγάπης και φιλίας. Και όλα τα παιδικά του Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2014)

Τον Τριβιζά εγώ προσωπικά τον έχω λατρέψει - αλλά ως ενήλικας που είναι σε θέση να κατανοήσει πληρως το αλλόκοτο χιούμορ του.

Όμως τα περισσότερα βιβλία του απευθύνονται σε μικρές έως πολύ μικρές ηλικίες. Για 11χρονα το πολύ _Οι πειρατές της καμινάδας_, ίσως και η _Φρουτοπία_ που είναι και κόμικ, δεν ξέρω άλλο κατάλληλο. Πιο πολύ είναι για νήπια και μικρές τάξεις του δημοτικού. Αλλά έχει κι άλλα θεματάκια.


Spoiler



Τα πολύ μικρά παιδιά (κάτω από 4 χρονών) δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν τα λογοπαίγνια και το τρελό χιούμορ του: απλώς οι ενήλικες νομίζουμε ότι τους αρέσουν τα βιβλία του, επειδή ξεφεύγουν τόσο πολύ από το κλασσικό, είναι τόσο παλαβά και ανατρεπτικά, και επειδή αρέσουν σε εμάς. Από 7χρονα και πάνω κάτι γίνεται, αλλά θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στην επιλογή βιβλίου.

Διαλέξτε συγκεκριμένα βιβλία ΑΦΟΥ τα διαβάσετε προσεκτικά ή αγοράστε όποια σας συστήσει άτομο που εμπιστεύεστε. Λόγου χάρη_ Τα 88 ντολμαδάκια_ είναι καλά, _Η Φιφή και η Φωφώ οι φαντασμένες φάλαινες_, _Ο ναυαγός κοκκινοτρίχης_ αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου. Υποθέτω και τα _Μαγικά μαξιλάρια _που συστήνει η Λίνα παραπάνω καλά θα είναι. Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για τη _Χαρά και το Γκουντούν _αλλά δεν το έχω διαβάσει.

Ο Τριβιζάς, όπως και ο Νταλ, έχει μια δόση από κάποιου είδους διαστροφή, που μου φαίνεται πιο επικίνδυνη σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι είναι ταλαντούχοι, γιατί επηρεάζουν περισσότερο με τη γραφή τους. Οι ήρωες κάποιες φορές πεθαίνουν τραγικά (_Οι δραπέτες της σκακιέρας_, πήγα δυο πεντάχρονα να το δούμε στο θέατρο και δεν ήξερα πώ να τα μπαλώσω όταν με ρωτούσαν φρικαρισμένα "και τώρα που έπεσαν στη φωτιά, πέθαναν;" "Όχι, πέρασαν μέσα από τη φωτιά, από ένα τούνελ μαγικό, σε έναν τόπο όπου ζουν ευτυχισμένοι", τι αναγκάστηκα να πω η γυναίκα), υποφέρουν από λίγο (είναι ο Λούκουλος το ελεφαντάκι που στο _Ο Λούκουλος τρώει βότσαλα _ο κακός γίγαντας τον απαγάγει και τον αναγκάζει να κάνει το πρες-παπιέ, απειλώντας τον ότι θα τον ξυλοφορτώσει, και που όταν ελευθερώνεται απειλεί ο ίδιος τον γίγαντα ότι θα τον δείρει στον πισινό με το χάρακα - τελικά δεν δέρνει κανείς κανέναν, αλλά υπάρχει ψυχολογική βία και αγωνία που για ένα μικρό παιδί είναι αφύσικη, ιδίως για ένα παιδί σημερινό που δεν ξέρει καν τι θα πει "τρώω ξύλο") έως πολύ (ο Βλαδίμηρος, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο _Παραπονεμένο ελεφαντάκι _που η μαμά του το εγκαταλείπει για τιμωρία - σιγά μην δημιουργήσω στο παιδί μου τέτοια αγωνία, κύριε ελέησον, για ποιο λόγο; ) έως φρικτά (σε ένα βιβλίο που γράφτηκε κατά παραγγελία για να θίξει το πρόβλημα της ενδοοικογενειακής βίας παρακολουθούμε ένα παιδάκι που είναι ντροπαλό και κλειστό, οι συμμαθητές του το απομονώνουν, λείπει απ' το σχολείο μέρες και κανείς δε νοιάζεται, και τελικά ο δάσκαλος τους λέει ότι πέθανε, και το ηθικό δίδαγμα είναι όταν βλέπουμε ένα συμμαθητή μας να φέρεται παράξενα, να μην τον απομονώνουμε αλλά να τον πλησιάζουμε ή/και να μιλάμε στο δάσκαλο - σώπα καλέ, ο δάσκαλος μόνος το στραβομάρα είχε; και θα χρεώσεις στο παιδί μου την ευθύνη να εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα; και θα του χαρίσεις κι εφιάλτες με παιδάκια που τα σαπίζουν στο ξύλο; ευχαριστώ). Από ό,τι θυμάμαι προχείρως αυτά.

Μην με παρεξηγείτε, είπαμε, τον λατρεύω για το στυλ του, για το ταλέντο του, για τη φαντασία του. Έχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές στο _Νησί των πυροτεχνημάτων_ και τους άλλους μαγικούς τόπους του, έχω αγαπήσει τους πειρατές της καμινάδας από τη μετάφραση της Διάπλασης των παίδων στα παλιά τεύχη που είχε η αδελφή μου. Αλλά έχω και τις επιφυλάξεις μου ως μαμά, και πείτε με υπερβολική αν θέλετε: θέλει λιγάκι προσοχή ο Ευγένιος. :)


----------



## Lina (Sep 26, 2014)

Σχετικά με τον Τριβιζά και τις ηλικίες των παιδιών, πρώτα. Δεν περίμενα να αρέσει στην κόρη μου όταν ήταν μικρότερη, καθώς ήμουν σίγουρη ότι ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό λέξεων και πραγματολογικών αναφορών δεν θα τα καταλάβαινε. Όμως με διέψευσε και τον λάτρεψε, ολοκληρωτικά και κατηγορηματικά. Τώρα που είναι 10 διάβασε τη Ζωγραφιά της Χριστίνας και της άρεσε πολύ. 

Θέματα με βία και τα παρόμοια δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ. Στα βιβλία του αυτό που κυριαρχεί είναι η χαρά, η ελαφρότητα, τα θετικά συναισθήματα. Άλλο η θεατρική απόδοση και άλλο το βιβλίο, εξάλλου. 

Βεβαίως, ούτε όλα τα βιβλία του έχω διαβάσει ούτε ξέρω πώς τον προσλαμβάνουν όλα τα παιδιά.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 26, 2014)

Τη Φρουτοπία την έχουμε διαβάσει ήδη τρεις φορές ολόκληρη. Σουρεαλισμός, αλλά πάρα πολλά λόγια μερικές φορές σε όλα τα βιβλία του Τριβιζά. Τα παιδιά όμως τον λατρεύουν. Ωραία και τα βιβλία που αποφασίζεις εσύ τι θα γίνει μετά. 88 ντολμαδάκια και 33 ρουμπίνια, λέγονται. 

Για πιο μικρά, σειρά Μικρός Φιλόσοφος από τις Εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο. 

Μικρός Νικόλας σίγουρα. Και ωραία μεταφορά και στην οθόνη σε ανιμέισιον/κινούμενα σχέδια. 

Ο Τζερόνιμο Στίλτον είναι καλός και έχει πολλά βιβλία. (για μικρότερα παιδιά) 

Και ο ντετέκτιβ Κλουζ είναι επίσης καλός, πάλι από το Μεταίχμιο. Και έχει και 16 βιβλία. 

Από εκεί και μετά υπάρχουν τα μπεστ σέλερ: Σπασίκλας, Ξενέρωτη και δεν συμμαζεύεται... Δεν τρελαίνομαι, αλλά έχουν την πλάκα τους. 

Και τέλος φυσικά τα κλασικά. 


Υ.Γ. Για την έλλειψη κεφιού των παιδιών για ανάγνωση βιβλίων, δεν φταίνε μόνο οι γονείς, αλλά και το σχολείο πάρα πολύ ή κυρίως το σχολείο, θα έλεγα, που δεν ενισχύει τη φιλαναγνωσία. Και φυσικά και το παραφορτωμένο πρόγραμμά τους, αλλά και το πρόγραμμα των γονιών τους σήμερα.


----------



## Lina (Sep 26, 2014)

+1 για τον Τζερόνιμο. Και ο Επιθεωρητής Κλουζ είχε μεγάλο σουξέ στην κατασκήνωση της κόρης μου (όπως και τα πλέξι-φλέξι, άσχετο). Τελευταία ανακαλύψαμε την Τέα Στίλτον και η κόρη μου έμεινε ξύπνια μέχρι τις 11.30 για να το τελειώσει. Είχε σχολείο την άλλη μέρα, αλλά τι να κάνω, είπα είναι για καλό σκοπό και την άφησα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2014)

Μελ, από τις επιφυλάξεις σου για το πώς θα πεις στα παιδιά ότι υπάρχουν και δυσάρεστα έχω εγώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. Νομίζω ότι τα μικρά παιδιά δεν τα επηρεάζουν τόσο πολύ τα δυσάρεστα, γιατί δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν. Βέβαια αυτό είναι από παρατηρήσεις, δεν είμαι εξπέρ. 

Άζι, αυτά τα μπεστσέλερ που λες τα είδα κι εγώ σε κάποιο βιβλιοπωλείο και δε μου άρεσαν καθόλου, αν και ίσως φταίει το ότι δεν είμαι στην ηλικία που απευθύνονται. 
Όσο για το διάβασμα γενικότερα, εμείς στο δημοτικό είχαμε ανθολόγια που απλώς τα είχαμε, δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε ιδιαίτερα. Αλλά κινούσαν το ενδιαφέρον. Πρόσφατα είχα μια συζήτηση σε πολυεθνική παρέα και όσοι προέρχονταν από την αγγλοαμερικανική παράδοση έφριτταν στην ιδέα ότι θα κάνεις στο σχολείο λίγο απ'όλα κείμενα αντί να μελετάς π.χ. τον Μόμπυ Ντικ τρεις μήνες. Οι προερχόμενοι από την ευρωπαϊκή παράδοση θεωρούσαν ότι αυτός είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να δεις τί σου αρέσει και να το ερευνήσεις μόνος σου. 

Τώρα, σχετικά με τον ελεύθερο χρόνο των παιδιών, εμένα το πρόγραμμά μου στο δημοτικό ήταν:
επιστροφή στο σπίτι κατά τις μιάμισι, ανάγνωση εφημερίδας όσο περίμενα να καθίσουμε να φάμε, μετά διάβασμα τα μαθήματα μέχρι τις τέσσερεις, μετά αγγλικά κλπ μέχρι τις εφτά-εφτάμισι και μετά τηλεόραση και χαζολόγημα μέχρι τις εννιάμισι. Στο γυμνάσιο τα αγγλικά κλπ είχαν μετακινηθεί πιο αργά και ο ύπνος στις έντεκα περίπου. Και τα μαθήματα της Δευτέρας τα έκανα την Παρασκευή ή το Σάββατο το πρωί, αν δεν είχα πρωινές δραστηριότητες. Η Κυριακή ελεύθερη. Έτσι με έμαθε να διαβάζω η γιαγιά μου και είχε δίκιο. 
ΑΛΛΑ σε αντίθεση με τα παιδιά των γνωστών μου που τα παρατηρώ σήμερα, τις ώρες του διαβάσματος δεν υπήρχε χάζεμα. Θυμάμαι π.χ. το γιο μιας φίλης μου που είχε να κάνει στα Γαλλικά μία άσκηση όλη κι όλη, να συμπληρώσει το σωστό χρόνο του ρήματος σε δέκα προτάσεις. Την κάθε πρόταση έπρεπε να την σκεφτεί δέκα λεπτά και μετά να γράψει την απάντηση με πολλή προσοχή και να κάνει κι ένα μικρό διάλειμμα πριν πάει στην επόμενη. Ξεκίναγε στις τέσσερεις το απόγευμα και τελείωνε στις έντεκα το βράδυ, αν τελείωνε. Και την Κυριακή το βράδυ, πανικός για τα μαθήματα της Δευτέρας.
Τα ίδια βλέπω και στις ανιψιές μου και στο βαφτιστήρι μου. Και νομίζω ότι ένα μέρος του προβλήματος είναι η γενικότερη ανοργανωσιά της καθημερινότητας (από την οποία πάσχω κι εγώ, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω παιδιά να τα επηρεάζει).


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 26, 2014)

Όχι, SBE, δεν είναι θέμα ανοργανωσιάς κατά τη γνώμη μου. Είναι θέμα ότι στο πρόγραμμα που εσύ περιγράφεις έχουν προστεθεί τρεις ώρες σχολείο, καθώς και άλλες δραστηριότητες, με αποτέλεσμα τα παιδιά να είναι ρομποτάκια και να δουλεύουν οκτάωρα και δεκάωρα από το δημοτικό. 

Ένα τυπικό πρόγραμμα της σημερινής εποχής: 

Σχολείο 8:10-16:15 
Αγγλικά: 17:00-19:00 
19:30 με ...: Μελέτη επόμενης μέρας 

Βάλε και αθλητισμό ή/και μουσική ή/και δεύτερη γλώσσα. Πότε ακριβώς θα διαβάσει εξωσχολικό βιβλίο το παιδί; Με υπνοπαιδεία; Και πότε θα παίξει ως παιδί; Και πότε θα κοιμηθεί για να αντέξει το ίδιο ωράριο την άλλη μέρα; 

Έχω γεμάτες βιβλιοθήκες και από μικρά που ήταν έχουμε κάνει και οι δύο γονείς χωρίστρα στη μέση της γλώσσας μας από το διάβασμα βιβλίων. Αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν όμως βρουν χρόνο τα παιδιά να διαβάσουν μόνα τους. Με άλλα λόγια, μια χαρά κίνητρα τους έχω δώσει, αλλά ό,τι και να κάνει ο γονιός, δεν παύει να είναι γονιός και ο δάσκαλος να έχει άλλο κύρος και πειθώ. Και άλλο ρόλο από μένα. Εγώ θα περίμενα να διαβάζουν ένα τουλάχιστον βιβλίο το δεκαπενθήμερο ή έστω τον μήνα με προτροπή του δασκάλου και αντί να κλείνει το ΕΚΕΒΙ, να ενισχύεται το πρόγραμμα φιλαναγνωσίας που έτρεχε και να γίνεται υποχρεωτικό στα σχολεία και μετά να έρχομαι εγώ ο γονιός να προσθέτω στη γνώση και στο κίνητρο που έχει δοθεί από το σχολείο. 

Επίσης, θα περίμενα η γυμνάστρια να μην καπνίζει στο παγκάκι για να μη συμπληρώνω εγώ τον αθλητισμό του παιδιού με πολλές ώρες προπόνησης σε ομάδα (παρά μόνο αν το ήθελε και το ζητούσε), η μουσικός να μη βάζει ταινίες στα παιδιά, αλλά να τους μαθαίνει όργανα και θεωρία, ώστε να μη συμπληρώνω πάλι εγώ με ώρες μουσικής το πρόγραμμά τους. Θα περίμενα και να γίνεται μελέτη σωστή στο πρόσθετο δίωρο-τρίωρο που κάθονται τα παιδιά στα σχολεία και όχι ο γονιός να θεωρείται πανεπιστήμονας και να διαβάζει μαζί με τα παιδιά άλλες δυο τρεις ώρες στο σπίτι. Θα περίμενα και τα παιδιά να παίρνουν το πρώτο πτυχίο αγγλικών από το σχολείο, εφόσον κάνουν 3-4 ώρες την εβδομάδα και όχι να πηγαίνουν και άλλες 4 ώρες αγγλικά σε φροντιστήριο. Και τέλος, μετά από όλα αυτά και άλλα ακόμα, θα περίμενα να έχουν τον χρόνο να φέρονται σαν παιδιά και να διαβάζουν εξωσχολικά βιβλία, δίχως να τα θεωρούν αγγαρεία. 

Βάλε σε όλα τα παραπάνω και τους ηλεκτρονικούς πειρασμούς και έδεσε το γλυκό... 

Αλλά δυστυχώς, κάποια από αυτά γίνονται μόνο αν πληρώσεις αδρά τα ιδιωτικά και πάλι όχι ακριβώς ή όχι σωστά. 

Συγγνώμη για το οφτόπικ, αλλά νομίζω σε ένα θέμα για παιδικά βιβλία μπορούμε να πούμε και γιατί τα παιδιά δεν διαβάζουν παιδικά βιβλία. Αν είναι πολύ εκτός, ας μεταφερθεί στο Η Εκπαίδευση νοσεί... 

Υ.Γ. Μια λύση που βρήκα εγώ είναι η ομαδική ανάγνωση το βράδυ 15 λεπτά ή 30 πριν τον ύπνο (ο καθένας το βιβλίο του) ή η ανάγνωση από εμάς ως οικογενειακή δραστηριότητα και απόλαυση.


----------



## Gizem (Sep 26, 2014)

Στην ηλικία της κοπέλας, που αναφέρεις, είχα ξεκινήσει και διάβαζα ήδη τα πολυσέλιδα βιβλία του René Goscinny (κάποιος απ'ότι είδα το αναφέρει σαν πρόταση). (π.χ.Ο μικρός Νικόλας σε νέες περιπέτειες 2)
Επειδή, τα παιδιά πρέπει να δέχονται ερεθίσματα, αλλά και να έχουν γνώση επί πολλών θεμάτων, όμως πρωτίστως για το περιβάλλον, είναι μία πρόταση αυτό. Πιστεύω θα την κάνει να σκεφτεί και να ευαισθητοποιηθεί.
Επιπλέον, δεν θυμάμαι αν το ανέφερε κάποιος παραπάνω, αλλά έχεις σκεφτεί να της πάρεις βιβλία σχετικά με την μυθολογία; Ή έστω βιβλιαράκια που αποτελούν βιογραφίες σημαντικών προσωπικοτήτων (της αρχαίας Ελλάδας κ.ά.), αλλά με πιο προσιτό και κατανοητό λεξιλόγιο για την ηλικία της;


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2014)

Άζι, οι ανιψιές μου απ'όσο ξέρω πέρσι ήταν στο σπίτι πριν τις δύο κάθε μεσημέρι. Σε δημόσιο δημοτικό. Πώς γίνεται τα δικά σου να τελειώνουν στις τέσσερεις; Δεν είναι όλα τα σχολεία το ίδιο; 
Επί τη ευκαιρία, τα Σάββατα πηγαίνανε πάλι στο σχολείο γιατί ο σύλλογος γονέων είχε οργανώσει μαθήματα και εκδηλώσεις για τα παιδιά. Έκαναν τένις, ταεκβοντό, θεατρικά, σκίτσο και μπαλέτο. Προσφέρανε επίσης μουσική, άλλα σπορ, άλλα χορευτικά κλπ. Με δέκα ευρώ το μήνα για το κάθε παιδί. Ο δήμος πρόσφερε το σχολικό κτίριο, ο σύλλογος γονέων αποφάσιζε για την οργάνωση και τις προσλήψεις. Το αναφέρω σαν ιδέα για όσους έχουν παιδιά και διάθεση, αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι γίνεται κι αλλού. 

Την ανάγνωση κάθε βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο την συνιστούν οι περισσότεροι παιδαγωγοί. Όσο για τους γυμναστές, ακόμα κι όταν δεν κάπνιζαν στο παγκάκι ήταν πονεμένη ιστορία (βλ. παλιότερο δικό μου με τις αναμνήσεις από τη γυμνάστρια στο σχολείο). Ίσως θα έπρεπε να διευκρινίσω ότι εγώ δεν διάβαζα εξωσχολικά τη διάρκεια της σχολικής χρονιάς, μόνο στις διακοπές- έτσι κάπως είχε ανασάνει το πορτοφόλι των γονιών μου. Τα μόνα που διάβαζα εξωσχολικά ήταν κανένα παιδικό περιοδικό, που το ξεσκόνιζα σε μισή ώρα, κι η ημερήσια εφημερίδα- που σήμερα οι γονείς θα την απαγόρευαν, ενώ εγώ θυμάμαι ότι διάβαζα για φρικτά εγκλήματα (με φωτογραφίες), για ληστείες, απαγωγές, βιασμούς, σκάνδαλα, αυτοκτονίες κλπ και τους έλεγα και περίληψη με σχολιασμό γιατί με ρώταγαν τί διαβάζω. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις προτάσεις, ίσως θα πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι η μικρή πάει πρώτη γυμνασίου φέτος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2014)

Μην τον σνομπάρεις το Χάρι Πότερ, πάντως, δεν είναι κακό για παιδικό βιβλίο. Δεν έχει σχέση με τις ταινίες και έχει κάποια νοήματα που περνούν ωραία για τα παιδιά, όπως π.χ. για τη φιλία, για το ρατσισμό κτλ. 


SBE said:


> Ο δήμος πρόσφερε το σχολικό κτίριο, ο σύλλογος γονέων αποφάσιζε για την οργάνωση και τις προσλήψεις. Το αναφέρω σαν ιδέα για όσους έχουν παιδιά και διάθεση, αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι γίνεται κι αλλού.


Νομίζω ότι πολλά σχετικά προγράμματα έχουν και οι δήμοι.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 26, 2014)

Όχι, SBE, το δικό μας είναι ακόμα ολοήμερο. Σιγά σιγά όμως θα καταργηθεί και αυτό. Το τι θα κάνουν, βέβαια, οι γονείς τα παιδιά που θα τελειώνουν στις 2 ενώ οι ίδιοι σχολάνε από τη δουλειά στις 4, 5 ή αργότερα, είναι άλλη ιστορία, ε; 

Και ναι, και με δική μου πρωτοβουλία, κάναμε δραστηριότητες στο σχολείο.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 26, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Μην τον σνομπάρεις το Χάρι Πότερ, πάντως, δεν είναι κακό για παιδικό βιβλίο.



Δεν είμαι καλός στα παιδαγωγικά οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να καταθέσω την προσωπική μου πείρα. Ο γιος μου (11 τώρα) διαβάζει μανιωδώς λογοτεχνία (για την οικονομία της συζήτησης λογοτεχνία θεωρώ λογοτεχνικά βιβλία χωρίς εικόνες) από τη δευτέρα δημοτικού, κι άρχισε με τον Χάρι Πότερ. Άρχισε όμως με μανία: ένα παιδί σβούρα που δεν καθόταν ακίνητο ούτε όταν έτρωγε ήταν ικανό να διαβάζει με τις ώρες στο κρεβάτι, με αποτέλεσμα να αναγκαζόμαστε να τον σταματάμε εμείς, επειδή είχε περάσει η ώρα του ύπνου. 

Με τα χρόνια δοκιμάσαμε να τον στρέψουμε σε παιδικά βιβλία που θεωρούσαμε ότι θα του άρεσαν ή, ξέρω γω, πιο «ποιοτικά». Εις μάτην. Ο Ιούλιος Βερν, που νομίζαμε σχεδόν αξιωματικά ότι θα άρεσε σε ένα μικρό αγόρι, δεν του άρεσε καθόλου (τώρα τον ανακάλυψε). Κάποια πιο fantasy που υποθέσαμε ότι θα του άρεσαν λόγω Χάρι Πότερ, τα παράτησε. Άλλα, πιο δύσπεπτα βιβλία, τα ρούφηξε σαν σφουγγάρι. Διαβάζει από μικρός Ρόαλντ Νταλ στα αγγλικά, κάτι που μου φαίνεται παράδοξο. Έχει πάρει βιβλία από τη βιβλιοθήκη του σχολείου που τα διαβάζει ψυχαναγκαστικά και τα ξεχνάει την επόμενη μέρα, κι άλλα που δεν τα ξέρουμε και του αρέσουν πολύ. Δεν έχει νόημα να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Είναι πιο σημαντικό να βρει μόνο του το παιδί τα βιβλία που του αρέσουν και οι ενήλικες απλώς να φροντίσουν να μην έχει πολλά σκουπίδια να επιλέξει. 

Το πότε θα διαβάσει το παιδί μαθαίνεται. Ξαναλέω, υπερκινητικός, ποδόσφαιρο, παιχνίδι στη γειτονιά, τηλεόραση, playstation, με χίλια ζόρια τα μαθήματα, αλλά επειδή έχει συνηθίσει από μικρός το διάβασμα, την ώρα λίγο πριν από τον ύπνο την έχει συνδυάσει ευλαβικά με το διάβασμα. Χρόνος πάντοτε βρίσκεται, μόνο όμως υπό τον όρο ότι το παιδί θα διαβάζει κάτι που πραγματικά του αρέσει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2014)

Pidyo, το δίνετε για υιοθεσία το παιδί;


----------



## Themis (Sep 27, 2014)

Εμένα με κάλυψε ο Πιδύος (το εξελληνίζω και το κάνω και κλιτό γιατί έτσι μ' αρέσει!). Οι εμπειρίες επί του θέματος διαφέρουν πολύ, αλλά θα ήθελα απλώς να τονίσω κάποια σημεία που θεωρώ σημαντικά.

Πρώτον, το παιδί τελικά, αν διαβάσει, θα διαβάσει κάτι που του αρέσει. Με το ζόρι παντρειά δεν γίνεται.

Δεύτερον, στο τί ενδεχομένως θα του αρέσει παίζουν ρόλο και οι γονείς. Αν ασχολούνται με το σπορ, θα πρέπει να προωθούν κάτι που ταιριάζει και στους ίδιους, κάτι που γουστάρουν. Το παιδί δεν είναι χαϊβάνι, καταλαβαίνει τί εμπίπτει στο "πρέπει" και τί εμπίπτει στο "γουστάρουμε, γι' αυτό το κάνουμε", και δεν χρειάζεται να πω πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια του. Όταν ο γονιός προωθεί κάτι που θεωρεί χρήσιμο αλλά ο ίδιος είναι τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω, θα αποτύχει.

Τρίτον, το παιδί των 11 χρονών είναι μεγάλο, δεν είναι μωρό. Ας μην το υποτιμάμε. Στην ηλικία αυτή πολλά απ' όσα αναφέρθηκαν θα μπορούσαν απλώς να είναι ένα ευχάριστο διασκεδαστικό διαλειμματάκι, όχι το διάβασμα - αν υπάρχει διάβασμα. Τα έντεκα χρόνια είναι η ηλικία της λογοτεχνίας, η ηλικία στην αρχή ενός τούνελ όπου στην άκρη προβάλλουν οι Ντοστογιέφσκηδες.

Τέταρτον, το παιδί δεν πρέπει να καταλαβαίνει όλα όσα διαβάζει, γιατί έτσι το τραβάμε προς τα πίσω. Το παιδί είναι καλό να μην τα καταλαβαίνει όλα, να παρακινείται να τα ανακαλύψει, έστω κι αν κάνει υποθέσεις που θα αποδειχτούν τελικά αστήριχτες. Αν τα καταλαβαίνει όλα, θα βαρεθεί. Το ζητούμενο είναι να το ωθήσουμε να ενδιαφερθεί για πράγματα που δεν καταλαβαίνει πλήρως, να έχει κίνητρο να χτίσει τα συμφραζόμενα που νοηματοδοτούν, διαθέτοντας βέβαια κάποια απαραίτητα δομικά στοιχεία.

Πέμπτον, ο γονιός δεν πρέπει να έχει το άγχος της προφύλαξης του παιδιού από τα οδυνηρά του κόσμου τούτου. Αν διακατέχεται από τέτοιο άγχος, δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα από το τί προσλαμβάνει το παιδί από τον συγχρωτισμό με τους συνομηλίκους του στο σχολείο και αλλού. Θα βρεθεί πολλά μέτρα οφσάιντ.

Έκτον, δεν έχω χρόνο να πω τα σημεία από το έβδομο μέχρι το χιλιοστό εικοστό τέταρτο (που, παρεμπιπτόντως, μπορούν οι μαθηματικοστρεφείς γονείς ευκολότατα να εξηγήσουν σε ένα παιδί 11 χρονών ότι είναι δύναμη του δύο, ενώ οι άλλοι θα έκαναν καλά να ασχοληθούν με τα δημοτικά τραγούδια).

Υ.Γ. Ένας εξυπνάκιας γονιός, που αδημονούσε να απλώσει το χέρι του πέρα απ' όσο έφτανε, θέλησε κάποτε να κοκορευτεί ότι είχε μάθει στον ηλικίας δημοτικού γιο του τους αρνητικούς αριθμούς και επιχείρησε να κάνει τον έξυπνο στην κόρη μου, που είχε στο σχολείο τη φήμη της διάνοιας με την οποία έπρεπε να αναμετρηθούν όλοι όσοι γύρευαν τα πρωτεία. Η κόρη μου (σίγουρα κάμποσο λιγότερο από 11 χρονών) ήξερε μια χαρά τους αρνητικούς αριθμούς, επειδή, για να ανταπεξέλθω (συγγνώμη που δεν λέω "αντεπεξέλθω") στην αριθμητική του δημοτικού που διδασκόταν από άσχετους δασκάλους, είχα αναγκαστεί να καταφύγω σε δύο θεμελιώδεις ευκολίες: στον άγνωστο Χ και στους αρνητικούς αριθμούς. Ο λεγάμενος ρώτησε σπουδαιοφανώς: "Έχω τρία ευρώ και δίνω εφτά. Πόσα μου μένουν;". Και η κόρη μου τού απάντησε: " Αφού έχεις μόνο τρία ευρώ, πώς δίνεις εφτά;". Ένιωσα εντελώς χαζομπαμπάς. Ήταν πολύ συγκινητικό να έχει μπει στο νόημα της μαθηματικής αφαίρεσης και ταυτόχρονα στη διάκριση από το νόημα της γειωμένης πραγματικής ζωής. Εκείνη ήταν δεν ήταν 9 χρονών, νομίζω ότι αυτό δεν είναι δύσκολο για ένα παιδί 11 χρονών. Parents, beware!

Υ.Γ.2 Αν το παιδί προσφέρεται για υιοθεσία, είμαι κι εγώ υποψήφιος. Τί διάολο, μας πήραν οι Γερμανοί τα σώβρακα και θα 'ρθουν και οι Άγγλοι να μας πάρουν τις φανέλες, γαμώ την Αμφίπολή μου μέσα;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2014)

> Πρώτον, το παιδί τελικά, αν διαβάσει, θα διαβάσει κάτι που του αρέσει. Με το ζόρι παντρειά δεν γίνεται.



Δεν νομίζω ότι είπε κανείς μας το αντίθετο, Θέμη. Καλημέρα!


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2014)

Themis said:


> Τα έντεκα χρόνια είναι η ηλικία της λογοτεχνίας, η ηλικία στην αρχή ενός τούνελ όπου στην άκρη προβάλλουν οι Ντοστογιέφσκηδες.



Ωχ! Τα δώδεκά μου ήταν η ηλικία που η μάνα μου ανακάλυψε το κρυφό μου απόθεμα με τις Μάσκες και τα Μυστήρια. 

Σε ποιες ηλικίες αναζητούν τώρα τα παιδιά κρυφά αναγνώσματα; Στη δική μου εποχή το άλμα από τη Διάπλαση των Παίδων, τη Θεία Λένα, τα Κλασικά Εικονογραφημένα, τον Μικρό Ήρωα και την ποικίλη παιδική λογοτεχνία ήταν σχεδόν σαν να ανακάλυπτες σήμερα ότι το παιδί σου παίρνει ουσίες. Υπερβάλλω — γιατί αφενός τα κρυφά αναγνώσματα δεν θεωρήθηκε ότι γίνονταν σε βάρος των άλλων (γίνονταν, γίνονταν — ο Ντοστογιέφσκι άργησε να 'ρθει) και η ανακάλυψη κατέληξε σε συμβιβασμό, όχι σε απαγόρευση.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σε ποιες ηλικίες αναζητούν τώρα τα παιδιά κρυφά αναγνώσματα;


Ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση. Δεν έχω πείρα, ακόμη, αλλά υποψιάζομαι πως δεν υφίσταται πλέον η έννοια «κρυφά αναγνώσματα». Θέλω να πω, το μοτίβο της κρυφής και απαγορευμένης ανακάλυψης στην προεφηβική και πρώιμη εφηβική ηλικία μάλλον εξαντλείται πλέον σε άλλα πράγματα: το υπερβολικά βίαιο βιντεογκέιμ, το διαδίκτυο (και ιδίως τα social media), κλπ.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Pidyo, το δίνετε για υιοθεσία το παιδί;



Αν έδωσα πολύ ειδυλλιακή εικόνα για το παιδί, να σπεύσω να διευκρινίσω ότι πρόκειται για διάβολο επί της γης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Είναι πιο σημαντικό να βρει μόνο του το παιδί τα βιβλία που του αρέσουν και οι ενήλικες απλώς να φροντίσουν να μην έχει πολλά σκουπίδια να επιλέξει.


Συμφωνώ! 

Εχω περάσει πάρα πολλές ώρες ξεφυλλίζοντας και διαβάζοντας ή μισοδιαβάζοντας βιβλία σε βιβλιοπωλεία και βιβλιοθήκες (ή στο σπίτι όταν μας τα έφερναν δώρο) για να αξιολογήσω αν είναι "κατάλληλο" για να μπει στη "δεξαμενή". Το σκασμένο το δικό μου εντωμεταξύ περνάει όλο τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του διαβάζοντας, οπότε έχουμε τεράστια κατανάλωση.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε, όχι μόνο λογοτεχνία (υψηλή και χαμηλή): διαβάζει τόνους μικυμάους και τέτοια, και καλά κάνει (και η μαμά από τη μεριά της διαβάζει τα δικά της).

Θα προσθέσω ότι, εκτός από τον αποκλεισμό "σκουπιδιών", προσπαθώ επίσης να επιλέγω "υγιεινές τροφές". Φυσικά καταναγκασμός δεν υπάρχει ούτε θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει, αλλά στις ηλικίες αυτές τα παιδιά χτίζουν πρότυπα, χωρίς καν να το συνειδητοποιούν, και επηρεάζονται πολύ εύκολα. Η αφήγηση είναι ένας πολύ καλός έμμεσος τρόπος επηρεασμού, κι αφού θα διαβάσει και θα διαβάσει, προτιμώ να διαβάσει κάτι που θα τις δώσει τις αρχές που θα ήθελα να έχει (προφανώς δεν εννοώ συντηρητικά ηθικοπλαστικά: εννοώ φιλία, αλληλεγγύη, τέτοια πράγματα).

Παρεμπ, μόλις τελειώσαμε (πρώτα εκείνη, μετά εγώ) το _Ο Στοχαστής ντετέκτιβ _της εξαιρετικής Κριστίνε Νέστλιγκερ. Ό,τι πρέπει για παιδιά γυμνασίου. 

Ξέχασα παραπάνω να αναφέρω και τα _Μούμιν τρολ _της Τόβε Γιάνσον, πολύ αγαπημένα, για ηλικίες μέχρι 10 ετών (και μέχρι 100 αλλά λέμε τώρα...).

Προσωπικά τα 11 χρόνια μου φαίνονται κάπως "λίγα" για Ντοστογιέφσκηδες και βρίσκω ότι δεν υπάρχει καν λόγος. Αν τώρα χωθεί στη βιβλιοθήκη μου και τους πάρει, με γεια και με χαρά της, δεν της τον κρύβω, αλλά δεν θα τον πρότεινα κιόλας (εδώ ούτε Τουέιν δεν πρότεινα, θα μου πείτε...  )


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2015)

Για την SBE, επειδή το είδα και τη σκέφτηκα (και έρχεται και Πάσχα :)):

The greatest magic of Harry Potter: Reducing prejudice


----------



## crystal (Jan 13, 2015)

Ήθελα να ποστάρω σ' αυτό το νήμα όταν πρωτοανέβηκε και μετά έμπλεξα με διάφορα και το ξέχασα.
Να πω λοιπόν και για τη σύγχρονη ελληνική λογοτεχνία, η οποία κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο. Άλκη Ζέη, Λότη Πέτροβιτς, Βούλα Μάστορη, Λίτσα Ψαραύτη, Τούλα Τίγκα, Γαλάτεια Γρηγοριάδου, Ζωρζ Σαρή, είμαι σίγουρη ότι ξεχνάω πάρα πολλούς. Ένα θετικό (για μένα) είναι ότι πολλά είναι και ιστορικά, και σίγουρα μου έμαθαν ιστορία καλύτερα από το σχολείο. 

Να καταθέσω επίσης ότι οι γονείς πολύ καλά κάνετε και φιλτράρετε. Και άντε όταν είναι μικρό το παιδί μπορεί να μην πιάσει τα μισά, αλλά από τα 11-12 και μετά θέλει νομίζω ακόμη περισσότερη προσοχή. Ακολουθεί παιδικό τραύμα: εκεί γύρω στην Α' Γυμνασίου, όταν άρχισα να βαριέμαι κάπως την παιδική λογοτεχνία, η μητέρα μου ξεκίνησε να μου δίνει πιο μεγαλίστικα βιβλία, αφού τα διάβαζε πρώτα εκείνη. Το 1997-98 έκανε σειρά ο Κουτσομύτης το _Η Αγάπη άργησε μια μέρα_, και κάποια στιγμή μέσα στον χειμώνα το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε στο σπίτι μας. Το τσέπωσα κρυφά. Δεν ήταν καθόλου ωραία.


----------

